# How much hay should I feed my 7 wk old ND buckling ?



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

i am completely new to this .
I just don’t want him to get goat bloat , but also want to make sure he’s eating enough . How much hay should I feed him ? 

Also...what vaccinations does he need ( if any ) , and should i deworm him even tho his mom was dewormed when he was nursing ( breeder says it passes through milk so baby should be fine ? ) .


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Nikki0209 said:


> i am completely new to this .
> I just don't want him to get goat bloat , but also want to make sure he's eating enough . How much hay should I feed him ?
> 
> Also...what vaccinations does he need ( if any ) , and should i deworm him even tho his mom was dewormed when he was nursing ( breeder says it passes through milk so baby should be fine ? ) .


Most goats will regulate their own hay intake. What kind of hay do you have?
Cd&t vaccine is the most common vaccine to give.
He should not be wormed on a schedule but when they are anemic.
Is he weaned now?


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> Most goats will regulate their own hay intake. What kind of hay do you have?
> Cd&t vaccine is the most common vaccine to give.
> He should not be wormed on a schedule but when they are anemic.
> Is he weaned now?


I brought him home a week ago and he has been eating alfalfa since then , but not sure if I'm giving him the right amount .


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Do I have to go to a vet for these vaccines or can I buy them somewhere and administer it myself ?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome here! We love goats, and love people who love them! Is he cute and sweet? :inlove:

But are you saying that a 6 weeks old buckling is already weaned? That sounds a bit tough! Hay is good for him, and if you can find some nice non-toxic leaves and twigs it is good. Remember salt and minerals.

Good luck with your new family member!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> He should not be wormed on a schedule but when they are anemic.


@healthyishappy
No, he shouldn't get wormed on a schedule but if you wait until he's anemic he's already in a bad way and it could kill the goat from bleeding out!
You have to check his eyelids on a weekly basis and getting regular fecals done is the best way to deal with parasites. That way you know what wormer you need and what worms you're dealing with.

NEVER WAIT UNTIL A GOATS ANEMIC!

As far as feeding him, you should have free choice quality hay available at all times, you can creep feed, but ND's are prone to gaining too much weight so I'd restrict grains to a quarter to half a cup twice a day. You can free choice alfalfa pellets if you choose too. CDT vaccinations are necessary and a lot of folks also give pneumonia vaccines too. These you can do yourself or have a vet do them both need a second dose 3-4 weeks later then a yearly booster. Some folks also get rabies vaccines if it's a problem in your area, these must be done by a vet in most places.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

At an young age, from the stress of weaning and being relocated coccidia can usually be a problem. Coccidia is not a worm, it is a protozoa. Also, different worms require a dewormer specifically targeting the species of worm. Not all worms cause anemia, even the few that are known for anemia don't always cause it until a heavy worm load is present. Waiting for anemia to show up first is not a good idea.

The most practical thing to do, is a fecal test before any treatments with a follow-up fecal test afterwards.

P.S. Welcome to the forum


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> he's anemic he's already in a bad way and it could kill the goat from bleeding out!
> You have to check his eyelids on a weekly basis and getting regular fecals done is the best way to deal with parasites. That way you know what wormer you need and what worms you're dealing with.


Oh yes sorry I was in 
a hurry writing. You would never wait till he's anemic(doh)(doh)(doh)
:ty: for noticing my mistake.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Nikki0209 said:


> I brought him home a week ago and he has been eating alfalfa since then , but not sure if I'm giving him the right amount .


Free choice is what a lot of people do. You do have the chance of a goat bloating but through all the goats I've had and having alfalfa hay I haven't had that problem.
Goats stomacha will stick out of their sides but until they look pregnant then they are fine. One of mine once ate so much hay that her stomach extended a foot from her body and she was fine!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Nikki0209 said:


> Do I have to go to a vet for these vaccines or can I buy them somewhere and administer it myself ?


You can vaccinate him yourself, its actually very easy.
You can get vaccines from a local tsc or feed store usually. Just check the farm stores around you.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Okay so to sum it up even though some great answers have been given here:

Deworming, fecals AND eyelid checks on a regular basis, no preventative deworming on a schedule.

I feed as much hay as mine want to eat, 24/7 available. It is less likely that they will bloat on well-cured and dry hay, and I’d rather not limit them and have them be hungry and go out and gorge on pasture instead which can cause bloat way more easily.

Now I do want to talk a bit about the alfalfa balance. As he is a male, an imbalance of calcium and phosphorus is especially dangerous. If he is eating grain, alfalfa and grain is a pretty good balance, unless you have very calcium heavy well water. If he is only eating alfalfa, no grass/forage or grain, you may run the risk of too much calcium, and then a grass hay or grass/alfalfa mix may be better for him. If you provide a bit more info on his diet, we can all help you figure out the balance without guessing so much.

So he is weaned at 7 weeks? Came from a breeder — and since your only asking about one goat — I’m assuming he is your only goat? Hopefully I’m wrong and you have adults already, or another sibling for him. Single goats are lonely goats.

As for vaccinations you’ll want to start with CD&T, but if you talk to a local vet they may have other ideas of which could be necessary for your area. CD&T for a young buckling is a necessary one and a good idea.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Welcome here! We love goats, and love people who love them! Is he cute and sweet? :inlove:
> 
> But are you saying that a 6 weeks old buckling is already weaned? That sounds a bit tough! Hay is good for him, and if you can find some nice non-toxic leaves and twigs it is good. Remember salt and minerals.
> 
> Good luck with your new family member!


Thankyou! He's adorable and sweet ! Very friendly little guy . I'm going to get him a mineral block today . He's been foraging too , and I've checked the area hes in for anything toxic . I've been checking eyelids and gums every few days ( okay...more like every day....ima paranoid first time goat
Mom , lol ) .

Having a 6 week old is a bit tough and next time I won't buy so young . I was misinformed that 6 weeks was fine . I'm getting him a little doeling friend in 4 weeks , and they will both be 10 weeks old at that time . I would wait on her too but if I don't buy her someone else will and she's absolutely beautiful .

I also recently bought 3 pregnant does from a rescue . I'll have to make a post in the introductions forum since I'm getting a bit off topic 

Thank you all for your help ...I'll take any advice I can get !


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nikki0209 said:


> Thankyou! He's adorable and sweet ! Very friendly little guy . I'm going to get him a mineral block today . He's been foraging too , and I've checked the area hes in for anything toxic . I've been checking eyelids and gums every few days ( okay...more like every day....ima paranoid first time goat
> Mom , lol ) .
> 
> Having a 6 week old is a bit tough and next time I won't buy so young . I was misinformed that 6 weeks was fine . I'm getting him a little doeling friend in 4 weeks , and they will both be 10 weeks old at that time . I would wait on her too but if I don't buy her someone else will and she's absolutely beautiful .
> ...


Blocks are mostly salt. So there's your salt source. But make sure to get a loose mineral as well.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> @healthyishappy
> No, he shouldn't get wormed on a schedule but if you wait until he's anemic he's already in a bad way and it could kill the goat from bleeding out!
> You have to check his eyelids on a weekly basis and getting regular fecals done is the best way to deal with parasites. That way you know what wormer you need and what worms you're dealing with.
> 
> ...


Thanks ! Making a run to the store tomarro ...I'll buy dewormer to have on hand ! Any other recommendations of things I should buy while I'm there are appreciated


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> You can vaccinate him yourself, its actually very easy.
> You can get vaccines from a local tsc or feed store usually. Just check the farm stores around you.


Okay great I will be doing that this week . There is so much to learn

My little guy fell asleep in my arms last night and was grinding his teeth ( he's never done that before ) so I thought something bad was happening . He's happy as can be this morning !


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I wouldn't buy a dewormer just to have on hand simply because that may not be the dewormer needed to treat that specific worm load. Did the exact same thing when I first got goats. After I had fecal tests done, the 2 products that were needed, were not the products I had purchased in advance.

Getting a good loose mineral is highly recommended.

Read as much as you can on how to care for a pregnant goat, the birthing process and the care required for newborn kids.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Grinding teeth is usually a sign of pain.
Feeding only alfalfa is too much calcium. When feeding goats, especially males, you need 2:1 calcium to phosphorous to prevent urinary calculi. Grass hay has more phosphorous than alfalfa, so feeding a mix of hay would be good.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> I wouldn't buy a dewormer just to have on hand simply because that may not be the dewormer needed to treat that specific worm load. Did the exact same thing when I first got goats. After I had fecal tests done, the 2 products that were needed, were not the products I had purchased in advance.
> 
> Getting a good loose mineral is highly recommended.
> 
> ...


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes I use both purina wind and rain, storm. It is a cattle mineral but works for goats. And sweetlix meatmaker 16:8. Manna pro is most commonly found in tsc but you will have to supplement a lot so please do not get it. If you can get both purina or sweetlix I would choose sweetlix as it is a much better balanced mineral.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Practically everyone has some type of mineral deficiency on their land. There is a really informative thread in this forum dedicated to minerals, complete with copies of tag labels. I would really like to be able to recommend a mineral brand, not all of them are available from one area to another, feed stores are different also. What store will you be shopping at? Sometimes if it is a chain store like Tractor Supply or Southern States ( not sure if Southern States is in California) or a well known feed store, it is easier to recommend loose minerals.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Grinding teeth is usually a sign of pain.
> Feeding only alfalfa is too much calcium. When feeding goats, especially males, you need 2:1 calcium to phosphorous to prevent urinary calculi. Grass hay has more phosphorous than alfalfa, so feeding a mix of hay would be good.


Good to know !!


NigerianNewbie said:


> Practically everyone has some type of mineral deficiency on their land. There is a really informative thread in this forum dedicated to minerals, complete with copies of tag labels. I would really like to be able to recommend a mineral brand, not all of them are available from one area to another, feed stores are different also. What store will you be shopping at? Sometimes if it is a chain store like Tractor Supply or Southern States ( not sure if Southern States is in California) or a well known feed store, it is easier to recommend loose minerals.


I'm going to be using tractor supply .
It's really all we have around here . I'd like to do everything that I can myself and use the vet only when absolutely necessary ( just bc my goats are already extremely comfortable with ME and also because of money ).


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Purina Wind and Rain cattle minerals from Tractor Supply is the one most commonly used.

I understand about the expense of a vet. However, having a goat knowledgeable vet is priceless. There will be times a vet is needed for emergencies and several medications that can only be obtained from a vet because they are prescription only. These types of medications can't be bought over the counter. When encountering an emergency situation, the last thing a person or goat needs is the added stress of trying to find a vet.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I have this thread bookmarked: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/excellent-minerals-you-know-how-i-love-me-those-minerals.194612/
TSC probably only has Purina Wind and Storm Rain oit of the minerals listed in that thread. It is a great mineral.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Purina Wind and Rain cattle minerals from Tractor Supply is the one most commonly used.
> 
> I understand about the expense of a vet. However, having a goat knowledgeable vet is priceless. There will be times a vet is needed for emergencies and several medications that can only be obtained from a vet because they are prescription only. These types of medications can't be bought over the counter. When encountering an emergency situation, the last thing a person or goat needs is the added stress of trying to find a vet.


I have a vet , just only wanna use her when necessary


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I have this thread bookmarked: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/excellent-minerals-you-know-how-i-love-me-those-minerals.194612/
> TSC probably only has Purina Wind and Storm Rain oit of the minerals listed in that thread. It is a great mineral.


Thanks !


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Nikki0209 said:


> I have a vet , just only wanna use her when necessary


That is real good to hear. In all honesty, most of us treat as much as we can on our own. It is sort of necessary for multiple reasons. (highfive)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

They will need both salt and minerals. Mine ate from blocks or loose, no difference. Yes, grinding teeth is usually a sign of pain. Often difficult to find out where, but falling asleep in your arms, then he will allow you to search his whole body for sore spots. (And when I say the whole body, I mean exactly that! No place for prudery!)

Very good you have a vet contact. Check her prices and her times!

And, again, GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Thankyou everyone  

Also I can probably order loose minerals online if tractor supply doesn’t have the good stuff . 

Also...this is the cutie I’m talking about


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Do not let the cutie pee on that beautiful hay! That bale is your fortune, save it from both rain and "droppings"! See if you can make a nice feeder for them; where did we have the thread about that ...

Two small goats will not eat a whole package of salt or minerals for ages. Listen if you can possibly find a farmer to buy a small supply from?

For salt you can check your kitchen cupboards, maybe that salt can be good. @mariarose and the rest of you!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

He is adorable. I am fond of solid white colouring. Goats love to climb onto raised places, except for a bale of hay shouldn't be one of those places they are allowed to climb on.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hihi, at least not unprotected! If you can put some cover over the bale for a beginning. But in the long run it must get off the ground as well.

If they have rocks or concrete to climb on, they will spare many hours of hoof trimming for you! 

AND give you many hours of constant laughing, goats plus a good rock to jump and climb on ...   

_(Edited a typing mistake)_


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Do not let the cutie pee on that beautiful hay! That bale is your fortune, save it from both rain and "droppings"! See if you can make a nice feeder for them; where did we have the thread about that ...
> 
> Two small goats will not eat a whole package of salt or minerals for ages. Listen if you can possibly find a farmer to buy a small supply from?
> 
> For salt you can check your kitchen cupboards, maybe that salt can be good. @mariarose and the rest of you!


Don't worry he has a pen...I let him out and he RAN to the hay bale...I snapped a pic and he hasn't been on it since .

Also I have 3 pregnant does ( in a separate area ).so the hay and minerals are
For them as well .

As far as rain we won't be having any for a few months but I just set it there temporarily after unloading it .


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Okay so to sum it up even though some great answers have been given here:
> 
> Deworming, fecals AND eyelid checks on a regular basis, no preventative deworming on a schedule.
> 
> ...


Some reason I'm just seeing this . Lots of good info here ! He's eating alfalfa hay plus eating whatever is growing in his pen . So I'm going to get him some grass hay I guess . And some minerals...( still not sure if I should do loose minerals or a block but thinking of ordering DUMOR mineral block until I can figure out what he needs ).

I have him and I'm getting him a friend in 4 weeks , which will be a 10 week old doeling .

I have 3 pregnant does but I don't have him in the same area...seems dangerous . I hold him and play with him and we roll a basketball back and forth... until I get get him I friend I'm
Trying to combat his loneliness . He has things to climb on to keep him busy but he's , a goat friend for him
Is top priority .

I swear I have been researching a ton , but man...goats
Seem a bit complicated .


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nikki0209 said:


> Some reason I'm just seeing this . Lots of good info here ! He's eating alfalfa hay plus eating whatever is growing in his pen . So I'm going to get him some grass hay I guess . And some minerals...( still not sure if I should do loose minerals or a block but thinking of ordering DUMOR mineral block until I can figure out what he needs ).
> 
> I have him and I'm getting him a friend in 4 weeks , which will be a 10 week old doeling .
> 
> ...


Are you going to wether him? To keep him with his doe friend you'll probably need to. Nigerian buck can be fertile extremely young and you don't want the doeling pregnant the only other option is a buck apron. You can get a buck apron from house of bacchus on eBay. They take about two+ weeks to arrive so order early.

He's a cutie that's for sure. A couple of quick tips, don't feed them on the ground because it can increase the likelihood of worms more than if theyre fed up off the ground. Keep your hay off the ground or cement, it's better up on a rack or pallet so air can circulate to prevent mold. Having pregnant goats is a whole different ballgame than having a buck or wether, their nutritional needs are quite different. They need good minerals and careful watching. If you don't know their due dates, it's particularly difficult to make sure they get their CDT's and selenium a month before delivery. Speaking of selenium, you'd be wise to grab some selenium/vitamin e paste while you're at TSC along with some probios and injectable vitamin b complex. They're the go to's when a goat first seems off or not feeling well.

The best suggestion I have is to read, question, and read some more. There's a lot of knowledge here and it's saved my goats on more than one occasion.
Congratulations on your new goats and welcome if I forgot to say that before.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

I will be keeping the hay in a barn ...didn't think about how it being on the floor could up the chance of worms tho !

Also , I am not going to wether him . I'm gunna breed them in the future . In a year or so . So I'll pair him with a wether from one of the babies being born .

And thanks , added those to the list !



GoofyGoat said:


> Are you going to wether him? To keep him with his doe friend you'll probably need to. Nigerian buck can be fertile extremely young and you don't want the doeling pregnant the only other option is a buck apron. You can get a buck apron from house of bacchus on eBay. They take about two+ weeks to arrive so order early.
> 
> He's a cutie that's for sure. A couple of quick tips, don't feed them on the ground because it can increase the likelihood of worms more than if theyre fed up off the ground. Keep your hay off the ground or cement, it's better up on a rack or pallet so air can circulate to prevent mold. Having pregnant goats is a whole different ballgame than having a buck or wether, their nutritional needs are quite different. They need good minerals and careful watching. If you don't know their due dates, it's particularly difficult to make sure they get their CDT's and selenium a month before delivery. Speaking of selenium, you'd be wise to grab some selenium/vitamin e paste while you're at TSC along with some probios and injectable vitamin b complex. They're the go to's when a goat first seems off or not feeling well.
> 
> ...


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nikki0209 said:


> ( still not sure if I should do loose minerals or a block but thinking of ordering DUMOR mineral block until I can figure out what he needs ).


It's not a decision -- block or loose -- it MUST be loose. A SALT BLOCK is okay, but for minerals they will not get enough unless in loose form (and blocks are mostly salt). They don't need a lot of salt so a block is just fine for that. But they do need loose MINERALS. For this I think the cattle minerals were already recommended to you?


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Okay so I need a salt block , and then I'll get the Purina cattle loose minerals .



NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> It's not a decision -- block or loose -- it MUST be loose. A SALT BLOCK is okay, but for minerals they will not get enough unless in loose form (and blocks are mostly salt). They don't need a lot of salt so a block is just fine for that. But they do need loose MINERALS. For this I think the cattle minerals were already recommended to you?


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

I'd reccomend orchard hay or Timothy, my goats dont like 1st cut it's too stimmy and they throw it all on the ground.

Double check your minerals. There are a ton of "minerals" that are 80% or more salt. You want something no more than 20% salt and ar least 2000ppm copper.

When you build a feeder either build it with a slope or put a lid on it. Otherwise your goat is going to spend all day inside the feeder and poop all over the hay... itll be too soiled to be eaten.

Get him some buddies asap.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Will do ! Thanks !



ScottE said:


> I'd reccomend orchard hay or Timothy, my goats dont like 1st cut it's too stimmy and they throw it all on the ground.
> 
> Double check your minerals. There are a ton of "minerals" that are 80% or more salt. You want something no more than 20% salt and ar least 2000ppm copper.
> 
> ...


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Nikki0209 said:


> I will be keeping the hay in a barn ...didn't think about how it being on the floor could up the chance of worms tho !
> 
> Also , I am not going to wether him . I'm gunna breed them in the future . In a year or so . So I'll pair him with a wether from one of the babies being born .
> 
> And thanks , added those to the list !


By waiting a year or so until you could wether one of the babies may not be an idea situation for many reasons. A year without a male companion for him is an extremely long time. Housing an adult buck with a weanling male kid does not always have a good outcome. Expect his personality to change when he goes into rut, a buck can be an unexpected force of territorial guarding, attitude spouting and blind determined beast of a goat.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> By waiting a year or so until you could wether one of the babies may not be an idea situation for many reasons. A year without a male companion for him is an extremely long time. Housing an adult buck with a weanling male kid does not always have a good outcome. Expect his personality to change when he goes into rut, a buck can be an unexpected force of territorial guarding, attitude spouting and blind determined beast of a goat.


I'm sorry , what I meant to say was when my pregnant does have their babies in a month , i will keep one to be his friend . So they would only have a small age gap .

Can somebody tell me how to start a new post ? I have an important question but I can't find how to start a new post and it's off topic ( turns out my 'confirmed pregnant' does might not be).


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nikki0209 said:


> I'm sorry , what I meant to say was when my pregnant does have their babies in a month , i will keep one to be his friend . So they would only have a small age gap .
> 
> Can somebody tell me how to start a new post ? I have an important question but I can't find how to start a new post and it's off topic ( turns out my 'confirmed pregnant' does might not be).


Go to the top of the page, click the forums tab, scroll down to the category you want to post in like breeding pen, click the heading you want, then there will be a button on the top right that says start new thread click that and ask away


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Go to the top of the page, click the forums tab, scroll down to the category you want to post in like breeding pen, click the heading you want, then there will be a button on the top right that says start new thread click that and ask away


Thanks !


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

To hinder unwished breeding, do not forget the apron option! Junipurr in here sells them, I think others do, too.


----------



## O'Boy Goats (Nov 1, 2015)

Mine browse and eat tree leaves, honeysuckle, viney things, and sometimes graze on grass. I keep a good mixed grass hay on hand at all times. Hay should be in a feeder, off the ground. They will always need more in very cold weather. We use loose minerals like Manna Pro goat minerals, and we keep a mineral block out at all times. We do fecals once a year to see if we need a wormer. CDT annual vaccines are a must. You can do it yourself and get supplies at Tractor Supply or farm store. (please learn how to give injections properly before doing this. It's not that hard, but should be done the right way). Also, don't forget they will need their hooves maintained. They need to be trimmed at intervals. Take a good picture of your young goat's hooves right now while they are new. Keep that picture and reference it later. That's what their hooves should look like. Your little guy is young but as time goes on, the side hoof material will start to grow under their hoof/foot. It has to be trimmed off. Overgrown hooves are not good. Also not that hard and actually really cool to learn how to do. Have fun with your new kids! They're great. We love our.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

thankyou !
The lady I bought from showed me how to do the hooves and did them for me before I brought him home ,

When it comes to free choice loose minerals...I just leave them out there all the time in a feeder ? Seems like it would have flys in it after a few days and would need to be changed/wasting a lot .

Also ...do you guys just leave baking soda out free choice too ?

My buckling isn't the brightest . Had to give him baking soda the other day and he was sneezing like it went up his nose .

When it comes to CDT ...the info I got about it from google says it pretty much keeps them from overeaters
Desease ? So once he's vaccinated is bloat no longer a concern ? My buckling never stops eating.



O'Boy Goats said:


> Mine browse and eat tree leaves, honeysuckle, viney things, and sometimes graze on grass. I keep a good mixed grass hay on hand at all times. Hay should be in a feeder, off the ground. They will always need more in very cold weather. We use loose minerals like Manna Pro goat minerals, and we keep a mineral block out at all times. We do fecals once a year to see if we need a wormer. CDT annual vaccines are a must. You can do it yourself and get supplies at Tractor Supply or farm store. (please learn how to give injections properly before doing this. It's not that hard, but should be done the right way). Also, don't forget they will need their hooves maintained. They need to be trimmed at intervals. Take a good picture of your young goat's hooves right now while they are new. Keep that picture and reference it later. That's what their hooves should look like. Your little guy is young but as time goes on, the side hoof material will start to grow under their hoof/foot. It has to be trimmed off. Overgrown hooves are not good. Also not that hard and actually really cool to learn how to do. Have fun with your new kids! They're great. We love our.


nky


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Loose minerals are recommended to be available at all times so they can be used free choice. Depending on the type of loose minerals being used, weather conditions such as high humidity/rain, how protected the minerals are from the weather and how much are being consumed determine significantly to how often they need to be replenished, or changed. Loose minerals will not attract flys.

No I do not leave baking soda out free choice.

CD&T vaccine provides protection against Clostridium types C&D which is referred to as over eaters disease. This combination vaccine also protects against Tetanus.

No, the vaccine will not protect against bloat. Bloat and over eaters disease are not the same condition.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Loose minerals are recommended to be available at all times so they can be used free choice. Depending on the type of loose minerals being used, weather conditions such as high humidity/rain, how protected the minerals are from the weather and how much are being consumed determine significantly to how often they need to be replenished, or changed. Loose minerals will not attract flys.
> 
> No I do not leave baking soda out free choice.
> 
> ...


Thanks .
I thought bloat and overeaters desease were the same thing so that clears a lot up .


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Loose minerals are recommended to be available at all times so they can be used free choice. Depending on the type of loose minerals being used, weather conditions such as high humidity/rain, how protected the minerals are from the weather and how much are being consumed determine significantly to how often they need to be replenished, or changed. Loose minerals will not attract flys.
> 
> No I do not leave baking soda out free choice.
> 
> ...


:up:mm hmm. Yep.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

Nikki0209 said:


> Thankyou! He's adorable and sweet ! Very friendly little guy . I'm going to get him a mineral block today . He's been foraging too , and I've checked the area hes in for anything toxic . I've been checking eyelids and gums every few days ( okay...more like every day....ima paranoid first time goat
> Mom , lol ) .
> 
> Having a 6 week old is a bit tough and next time I won't buy so young . I was misinformed that 6 weeks was fine . I'm getting him a little doeling friend in 4 weeks , and they will both be 10 weeks old at that time . I would wait on her too but if I don't buy her someone else will and she's absolutely beautiful .
> ...


I don't know how much room you have but I'm afraid you're about to get a quick lesson in goat math. The two that are bred could easily turn into 6-8 because triplets are not uncommon. If you can afford to take your new kid to the vet for his first vaccination and deworming, the hands on patient education is well worth the office call. Tell the vet you're expecting more goats, discuss getting on a vaccination schedule and let your vet show you how to identify landmarks for injections, sub q and IM. Since your vet is in constant contact with local farmers, they can tell you the best source of hay and feed. When I had one goat I spent a fortune at TSC buying feed by the 50# bag and timothy hay at $20 a bale. Now the local feed mill custom mixes my goat chow for $100 for 500# and I buy good hay for $5-6 a bale because I've made connections with others that buy and sell livestock and hay. We learned the hard way about purchasing and rescuing goats. Overpaid for 2 does, bought 2 miniatures at a fair price but the seller didn't tell us one of them was bred by a larger breed and there were vet bills due to large kids. After bottle feeding an orphan buckling his previous owner said I could keep him (I love his crazy a$$ but he was like an unplanned pregnancy). It's hard to find a vet that is knowledgeable about goats. Vetrinary practice hasn't caught up with the resurgence of goat popularity, I expect that to change since more and more people are homesteading on small parcels of land and goat milk is so versatile as well as fiber goats for beautiful, durable handmade out wear. You will learn a lot from the members here, especially health and wellness. You will want to start a first aid kit, I have a 5 gallon bucket with a liner like carpenters and painters use and started collecting supplies for emergencies and kidding. You need to start thinking about hoof care and invest in a good pair of trimmers. Best of luck to you and your tribe.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Treva Brodt said:


> I don't know how much room you have but I'm afraid you're about to get a quick lesson in goat math. The two that are bred could easily turn into 6-8 because triplets are not uncommon. If you can afford to take your new kid to the vet for his first vaccination and deworming, the hands on patient education is well worth the office call. Tell the vet you're expecting more goats, discuss getting on a vaccination schedule and let your vet show you how to identify landmarks for injections, sub q and IM. Since your vet is in constant contact with local farmers, they can tell you the best source of hay and feed. When I had one goat I spent a fortune at TSC buying feed by the 50# bag and timothy hay at $20 a bale. Now the local feed mill custom mixes my goat chow for $100 for 500# and I buy good hay for $5-6 a bale because I've made connections with others that buy and sell livestock and hay. We learned the hard way about purchasing and rescuing goats. Overpaid for 2 does, bought 2 miniatures at a fair price but the seller didn't tell us one of them was bred by a larger breed and there were vet bills due to large kids. After bottle feeding an orphan buckling his previous owner said I could keep him (I love his crazy a$$ but he was like an unplanned pregnancy). It's hard to find a vet that is knowledgeable about goats. Vetrinary practice hasn't caught up with the resurgence of goat popularity, I expect that to change since more and more people are homesteading on small parcels of land and goat milk is so versatile as well as fiber goats for beautiful, durable handmade out wear. You will learn a lot from the members here, especially health and wellness. You will want to start a first aid kit, I have a 5 gallon bucket with a liner like carpenters and painters use and started collecting supplies for emergencies and kidding. You need to start thinking about hoof care and invest in a good pair of trimmers. Best of luck to you and your tribe.


I have lots of room . My property used to be a cattle dairy so it's pretty big . I'm planning on getting 20ish goats slowly but surely . Maybe more . So far I enjoy it . I'll go slow that way I know when enough is enough . Lol . I'm not even sure the does are pregnant , supplosidly they are however I highly doubt it by looking at them . I would really like to do vaccinations etc myself . I do see you point of going to the vet at first and seeing/learning how to do things . However my dad has vaccinated cattle so I was hoping to have him show me everything .

Thankyou for the advice ! I will definitely start putting together a first aid kit !


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Nikki0209 said:


> I'm not even sure the does are pregnant


Maybe the experienced people in here can help you if you can provide some photos?


Nikki0209 said:


> However my dad has vaccinated cattle so I was hoping to have him show me everything.


Remember that goats are smaller, if you learn to bang in a shot. I learnt to put it at an angle, in order not to hit bone inside the muscle. Most often they recommend giving the intramuscular shots in the side of the neck, but small kids have very little muscle there also


Nikki0209 said:


> I will definitely start putting together a first aid kit !


That is a very good idea!!!


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

I would totally show you guys pictures of the does but....they are still extremely wild !!! They are coming around , one of them especially . But for the most part they run if you go near them . I have pictures but they aren’t very good or at angles where pregnancy would be noticeable . 

They were in a pen with a buck for April and May . That’s why she told me they were pregnant . In reality she has no idea and pretty much lied to me bc she said the pregnancy was ‘confirmed’. Either way I’m happy to have these does and the process of getting them to warm up to me is rewarding . I’ve had them for 1 week only .

I have pics of them in my post on here called asking what breed they might be if anyone’s cares to look .


----------

